# Hello!



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

My personal opinion is dont do lessons. I would have a friend teach you. But whoever this firend is they'll have to be really patient. Learning to snowboard that first day can be pretty tough on the person learning and the one trying to teach


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I think a majority here would highly recommend you DO get lessons. They're a great way to help your skills improve.

Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy our little community


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

JayReece said:


> My personal opinion is dont do lessons. I would have a friend teach you. But whoever this firend is they'll have to be really patient. Learning to snowboard that first day can be pretty tough on the person learning and the one trying to teach


I don't agree with this, this will be boring for your friend (unless they like ot teach).
It is also a way of picking up what ever faults the teacher has in their technique.

I personally would read this:
Basic How-to

Then put that into practise on the bunny/beginner slope for a few hours then once you feel comfortable riding that get a one hour lesson and get them to take you down some intermediate runs with proper technique. With proper technique you will progress faster.




Welcome! what part of NZ are you in? where in aussie are you from?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I personally never had a lesson, but going back in time I think it's a good idea to at least take one group lesson, just to get the basic.

Also Snowolf posted "how to" videos in this forum, they are very clear and they should help you get a idea of the sport.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

i think whether or not someone should take a beginner lesson depends on the the person. for me, just reading instructions on the internet was more than enough, but i have a leaning style such that i don't need visual instruction. some people need visual instruction and interaction, some don't. i wouldn't get a friend to teach you, cause odds are pretty good that he/she is a bad teacher and has bad form, unless you know a pro or instructor or something like that. best bit of instruction i picked up before i started is that you need to be on your edge to turn, and you start a turn by torquing the board with your front foot. and you need more weight on your front foot than you might expect at first, some weight needs to be on the front of the board to turn. also, try not to get frustrated if you suck at first.

anyway, welcome to the forum and good luck. let us know how your first day goes.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> I don't agree with this, this will be boring for your friend (unless they like ot teach).
> It is also a way of picking up what ever faults the teacher has in their technique.
> 
> I personally would read this:
> ...


Thanks for the replies! im based in Hamilton so i have my season pass for whakapapa hopefully there will be good snow! im from Brisbane so im finding the cold weather a bit different... i will definately do a few lessons, but like with anything i want to get out and try and get a feel for it so i dont do the classes cold and bypass the basics that you can learn by playing around with the board, my friend that i will going to the slopes with is a skier so im pretty much on my own in learning of someone... is anyone based in north island of NZ here?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

brujito said:


> Thanks for the replies! im based in Hamilton so i have my season pass for whakapapa hopefully there will be good snow! im from Brisbane so im finding the cold weather a bit different... i will definately do a few lessons, but like with anything i want to get out and try and get a feel for it so i dont do the classes cold and bypass the basics that you can learn by playing around with the board, my friend that i will going to the slopes with is a skier so im pretty much on my own in learning of someone... is anyone based in north island of NZ here?


Im based in auckland and have a season pass for Ruapehu too, I am one of two snowboarders in my group of slopers, the other 4 are skiers. So ill be there often.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys! i went to snowplanet on the weekend just to see what its like to be on the board, i have Ride Fleetwood. i got on the board strapped myself in and just stomped on the snow to get a feel to having your feet tied down, i pretty much practiced kick, push and coasting for a while until i felt comfortale moving around with the board on, i went and got a group lesson and pretty much could do the basics except im not able to slow the board down i either stop doing a J turn or stack it, the instructor said that im not digging my heels in enough to slow down ive got no issues with turning but i can't slow down enough to do the leaf drop, any suggestions?? im hooked and cant wait til the snow hits so i can get out there! also since i was riding with my lead food tied down and the other on the stomp pad i managed to loosen one side of my stomp pad, what do you guys use to glue it down so it doesnt damage the board?


----------

